

Ask HN: What do you use for CRM / Marketing Automation? - sscalia

We&#x27;re heavily leaning towards Salesforce as our &quot;one version of the truth&quot; - fed app usage data by us, integrated with Zendesk for support, and Chargely for billing.<p>Anyone have suggestions, comments, etc? Particularly around Marketing Automation systems. Hubspot looks amazing but is laughably expensive.<p>Any insight is much appreciated.
======
agilecrm
I may be heavily biased here. But did you consider agilecrm.com - we offer
marketing automation, web analytics, contact management with lot of built-in
widgets and support for custom ones, javascript API to create contact and tag
them to initiate campaigns for onboarding, 2-way emails, social suite (like
hootsuite) but you can import your prospects into crm and nurture them, real-
time alerts, scoring of leads etc.

[http://www.agilecrm.com](http://www.agilecrm.com)

If you are looking for something specific for SaaS, we have a new vertical
offering which offers all these but lot more metrics such as CAC, LTV, on
boarding popups to guide them based on the user's activity, cohorts, revenue
forecasting etc.

Give us a haul!

